# Threading Dial From Junk



## John Hasler (Sep 22, 2014)

Made a threading dial for my Logan 400.  The parts:


The knob is a pulley from an 8" disk drive.  I bungled punching the dots.  I'll face the knob and do it over it I ever get a set of number punches.  I turned the shaft from scrap shaft (the mounting stud too).  The body is a 1/8" pipe T with bits of bronze bushing screwed in.  The gear and clutch came out of a scrapped piece of Western Electric microwave gear my father scrounged (the gear was originally larger).  The shaft bushing and pointer were more bits of scrap.

Scribing the lines on the knob:


That hard anodizing tends to chip.  I found that pushing the scribe at an angle works better.  The "indexer" is my 64 tooth change gear held by a bit of steel clamped to the lathe.


Cutting the gear (previously turned down to 1.30").  My camera doesn't like white.  There wasn't really that much nylon swarf.  The .0625" diamond cutter in the Dremel (hose-clamped to the top slide) worked well.



Assembled:



And installed:



Haven't done any threading with it yet.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 22, 2014)

I have to say that's thinking outside of the box.  Great job!


----------



## drs23 (Sep 22, 2014)

Who'da thunk it? Impressive job Sir.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 23, 2014)

genius! I don't think that there's anything that can't be made from pipe fittings, including pipes!


----------



## Bishop (Sep 23, 2014)

Nicely done, let us know how it works when you get a chance to try it. 

Shawn


----------

